# Solved: quicktime error 46: could not load or find the quicktime activeX control



## markeydsl (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello;

I am not sure what happened to this program. I have a lot of MOV. that I use with quicktime, as well it is needed to view alot of internet things. 

today when I clicked on it to open Quicktime I got the error 46: could not load or find the quicktime active X control.

I have tried unistalling, reinstalling, making sure to remove all aspects of Apple software, including Itunes, and registry accounts. 

The program installs fine then, when I click on it to execute the program I get the same error. 

I then tried to do a system restore, but his has not cured the issue either. I am opposed to bypassing issues and installing 3rd party software, this always leads to leaving some huge error on my computer, so I would really like to address this issue, and figure out how to fix it. 

Of course Apple/quicktime, does not offer actual support for their products, which is of course bogus, but still just the same it is a main stream function and I need it. 

Any suggestions as to how this can be addressed?

thank you


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try the Quicktime Alternative.

Or, read this.


----------



## markeydsl (Feb 13, 2006)

yea, quicktime alternative does not fix the issue, and I am surprised when people would rather live with an issue rather than fix it. I am not surprised that this was the first solution to come along.

However, I just got some information back from someone who actually knows how to fix this issue within Vista,

For anyone else who has had this issue please follow the instructions below they work very well and take very little time and do not replace a new program to cover up an issue with an old program.

This is not my own work, however here is the owners website regarding this issue incase some of the links I have pasted below do not work correctly.

http://research.gerger.com/?view=lab:en&aID=1006

*

"Error 46: Could not find or load activex control"

Quicktime 7.x installed under Windows XP (admin account). It worked, installing updates, too. After upgrading the system (no clean install) to Windows Vista Business (same admin account/UAC off) Quicktime still worked. Hoped to fix some smaller issues with the newest Quicktime 7.1.5 Update.

BOOM!The Application didn't start any longer. Giving an error message saying "Error 46: Could not find or load activex control" (only the browser plugin worked fine). Uninstalling/Reinstalling didn't help. Apple's installation package installs Quicktime in such a way that it only functions at all under the actual account you were logged into when you installed it. The Upgrade from XP to Vista with the new User Account Control (even when turned off) messed up things here, the problem: you can't even correctly uninstall Quicktime in this state. (Update Jul 2008: Since the first Vista-capable release 7.2 of Quicktime, a fresh install on Vista should work smoothly. But once you've 'infected' your registry with an older version of QT that's not Vista compatible, then all subsequent installs will give you the Error 46.) A similar problem is described here. But the fixes didn't work for Vista. But based on Bazm's post there, I came up with the following solution for Vista to reset necessary registry key permissions:

The solution: There is an old NT utility called SubInAcl.exe that can be used to reset permissions in Windows XP and also in Vista.

Step 1: Vista's User Account Control (UAC) must be disabled for these steps to work (Control Panel -> Turn User Account Control Off). You may enable UAC back on after these steps. And you should run this as admin. 
Step 2: Download subinacl.msi from Microsoft and install it. 
Step 3: Download my modified version of reset.cmd from here and save the file in 'C:\Program Files\Windows Resource Kits\Tools'.
for Vista 64-bit: to 'C:\Program Files (X86)\Windows Resource Kits\Tools' 
Step 4: Open Command Prompt (press the Windows Start button and type CMD) and type the following without quotes (hit Enter):
'cd c:\program files\windows resource kits\tools'
for Vista 64-bit: 'cd c:\program files (X86)\windows resource kits\tools' 
Step 5: Now type 'reset.cmd' and hit Enter (without quotes)
You will see the Command Line Tool running for some seconds. The issue should have been fixed and Quicktime should run again. *


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

First of all, you never specified you had Vista, as a lot of people forget a lot of details when asking for help.

Second, Quicktime is a system resource hog, is too big, is too invasive and is quite slow. I use the Quicktime Alternative to be able to open a few web movie trailers once in a while, that's all. It's small, simple, fast and doesn't install all kinds of junk like Quicktime.


----------



## markeydsl (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you much, it is always best, in my opinion, to address the issue, not to cover it up. I would rather not use work arounds, it just leaves the issue there when you do that.


----------

